# wondering about the G mylocosound?



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

Been thinking about buying a steam and a diesel mylocosound units and wonder if any of you have experience with these and what you think of them? From what I see from demonstrations videos, in my opinion, seems the steam is pretty decent but perhaps the diesel isn't so great. To me the diesel horn doesn't sound good and maybe the engine sound isn't so realistic. Or maybe I am being too critical???? Want to know I will be happy if I buy them.

Doug


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

You can go to their web page and listen. I have their older sets for steam and diesel. They sound fine to me but I'm not that picky. Pretty simple. They have upgraded the sound and cards. Del Taprio is the US dealer now.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Hard to tell on a forum what someone considers "good".

Have a listen on youtube.

Pretty much you get what you pay for, the cost of the microprocessor, ram, and the sound library are all important.

The MyLocoSound is a combination of recorded and synthesized sounds.

Greg


----------

